# Nautilus and War Machines from PEGASUS????



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I came across this post on another message board which I frequent:



> Just dropped in the local hobby shop to talk to the owner (who's a friend), and he showed me a color brochure he just got in from Pegasus showing upcoming kits. The first two pages were sci-fi and include a sweet-looking model of the Martian War Machine from George Pal's WAR OF THE WORLDS, as well as Nemo's _Nautilus_ from 20,000 LEAGUES UNDER THE SEA. While the _Nautilus_ design differs enough from the Disney version of the vessel to avoid legal problems, it looks like a little customizing could be done to convert it into either that version, or the one from Harryhausen's MYSTERIOUS ISLAND. (Tried to find images of these online to share, but came up blank so far. May be too early. In the literature from Pegasus, there wasn't even an SRP yet.)


Here's a link to the original post:
http://monsterkidclassichorrorforum.yuku.com/topic/20074

- GJS


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The Batman said:


> I came across this post on another message board which I frequent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We discussed these a week or two back. Be interesting to see what the Pegasus Nautilus will look like and how big it will be.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

The Pegasus take on the _Nautilus_ may turn out to be an interesting design, but I can't imagine any model of the sub that could be transformed into EITHER the Disney interpretation OR the one from _Mysterious Island_ with just "a little customizing." The two are QUITE different.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

Howdy, I've only seen a slightly outta focus pics of this Nautilus but have strong feelings to beleive that the following is the nautilus being made..I kinda like it and will buy a few if for nothing else than to have some really cool steam punk model part details
Will

http://www.museumoftheimprobable.com/800x600/001-800600.jpg


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Wbnemo1 said:


> Howdy, I've only seen a slightly outta focus pics of this Nautilus but have strong feelings to beleive that the following is the nautilus being made..I kinda like it and will buy a few if for nothing else than to have some really cool steam punk model part details
> Will
> 
> http://www.museumoftheimprobable.com/800x600/001-800600.jpg



If that is the one then it's sort of interesting but I don't know if I like it or not. I'll most probably buy one though as I like unusual kits anyway.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Wbnemo1 said:


> Howdy, I've only seen a slightly outta focus pics of this Nautilus but have strong feelings to beleive that the following is the nautilus being made..I kinda like it and will buy a few if for nothing else than to have some really cool steam punk model part details
> Will
> 
> http://www.museumoftheimprobable.com/800x600/001-800600.jpg


Ooh! Ooh! Even though that ain't the Disney that's pretty danged cool looking!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I hope there's plenty of clear parts where appropriate such as windows etc and a good detailed interior.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

If it's from Pegasus I wouldn't count on interior detail too much...

Chris.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Wbnemo1 said:


> Howdy, I've only seen a slightly outta focus pics of this Nautilus but have strong feelings to beleive that the following is the nautilus being made..I kinda like it and will buy a few if for nothing else than to have some really cool steam punk model part details
> Will
> 
> http://www.museumoftheimprobable.com/800x600/001-800600.jpg


Will,
I'm looking at the Pegasus catalog I got at iHobby and that's the one! It says it's designed by Greg deSantis; the same guy who your picture came from.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

cool any idea of price?...I really thought this was it I got it right..yay for me lol
Will


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats actually a pretty cool version. It is very similar to the Disney version in many details, but I dont think you could convert it.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I love the weathering on the one in your pic Will!! If they come out with that one as a kit, I definitely want one!!

Chris.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Thats actually a pretty cool version. It is very similar to the Disney version in many details, but I dont think you could convert it.


It looks as if it was intentionally designed to be reminiscent of the Disney _Nautilus_ at first glance, but different enough to avoid legal problems. Kind of like the _Lost in Space_ Robot and Robby.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Auroranut said:


> If it's from Pegasus I wouldn't count on interior detail too much...
> 
> Chris.



You're most probably right but a sub like this is screaming out for interior detail so let's hope there's at least some.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That'll make 3 injection plastic "Verne" Nautilus kits if/when this is released.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

I know about the Pegasus kit we're talking about here, and the Monogram kit. What's the third?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Rattrap said:


> I know about the Pegasus kit we're talking about here, and the Monogram kit. What's the third?



There's the League of Extraordinary Gentleman 1/700 one from Wave also.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Here's an interesting page of Nautilus designs (including this one).

http://home.att.net/~JVNautilus/Catalog/some-designs.html


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

If anyone's interested Greg's got some interesting stuff on his site such as some superb steampunk tanks.

www.museumoftheimprobable.com


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I believe the 3rd Nautilus kit was from Comet miniatures ...a small but interesting and pricy 'stryrene' or vacuform Nautilus. I think the same kit was also done in resin...me don't know....Mongo just pawn in game of life:freak:

I came close to buying one at Wonderfest one year but thought...at 65.00 USD at roughly 10 inches in length...nahh!

I'm looking foward to this kit...I hope its at least 16 inches in length or more.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

fluke said:


> I believe the 3rd Nautilus kit was from Comet miniatures ...a small but interesting and pricy 'stryrene' or vacuform Nautilus. I think the same kit was also done in resin...me don't know....Mongo just pawn in game of life:freak:
> 
> I came close to buying one at Wonderfest one year but thought...at 65.00 USD at roughly 10 inches in length...nahh!
> 
> I'm looking foward to this kit...I hope its at least 16 inches in length or more.




I must be speaking to myself or something


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Comet vac/white metal kit is a copy of the Airfix plastic Nautilus that was tooled up but never issued. Only test shots were run off the molds. There are a couple resin knock offs of both the Airfix kit and the Comet kit also.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OOOPS! Yep...Sungod is right there is also the League of Extraordinary Gentleman Nautilus in 1/700 scale.

A small but NICE kit, very detailed.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i had that Comet kit many years ago . vac form and white metal about 10 inches long . as i recall it didnt' have any surface detail such as rivits . 
i'd love to see a Disney version done in styrene .
hb


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

beck said:


> i'd love to see a Disney version done in styrene .
> hb


So would most of us......but Disney is not very fan friendly.alex


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the pics! been wondering what she would look like.
A definite buy when it comes out


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

> i had that Comet kit many years ago . vac form and white metal about 10 inches long . as i recall it didnt' have any surface detail such as rivits .
> i'd love to see a Disney version done in styrene .
> hb


I have one of those kits still (unbuilt) It was supposed to be a styrnene kit but that project had been cancelled. It does have rivit detail and seems well done, but very small.
It does not look likely Disney will ever release a good kit of the classic sub- they are all over character replicas but not the hardware. They also will C&D anybody stepping near their turf or it's shadow so a good large scale Garage kit is unlikely too.
This Pegasus kit looks interesting but it is so close I wish they had the real thing. I will still buy and build one, but to me it will always be a sister ship to the classic one.

.


----------



## Wbnemo1 (Aug 22, 1999)

HUH?
Will


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I like this alternative design! I will certainly get one when they are available!


----------

